# Need ID



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought this in an LFS as banded eel (so as the lfs guy told me) but i checked the head and doesnt look like an eel to me, i dunno it looks more of a snake. Can anyone ID this thing...thanks in advance
(SORRY FOR THE CRAPPY PICS)

in the plastic bag









in container


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is a link on banded eels-
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/marine/eels/banded.php


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks for the link AK

yeah i saw that banded eel on the net too but the white color is ringed to the body, as to this its more like a spot, the band doesnt join on top.. and this has rounder body...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

How odd...well, you know it's not a snake if it doesn't breathe air...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

it breathes air form time to time...takes gulps of air and sometimes stuck its head above water


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

We are talking about Saltwater right.....

The link I provided is for a saltwater banded eel-Better known obviously as they Moray...

I did not search for freshwater...


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

oh sorry this is freshwater type


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Man would love to have that looks so nice any pics in its tank.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

they sell it here for about $1 each, and theres a ton of them in a tank... i dont have a tank for him right now..i want to ID this first for me to know how to take care of him.. thanks


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

it only cost you 1 dollar thats insane. Try feeding him worms most eels like them.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Personally, I think you have a snake. It has a rounded body all the way to the tail. Eels have at least slightly compressed tails. Yours does not so I say snake almost for sure. Watersnakes do come up to the surface for air then go back down. I have never seen any freshwater eels do that yet. You better get a tight fitting lid for your tank or that snake might end up in your bed or something, lol!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Can't say I've ever seen a freshwater water snake with that coloration! I was looking around online yesterday for anything similar and came up thin...


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

dracofish said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a freshwater water snake with that coloration! I was looking around online yesterday for anything similar and came up thin...


I want ot know what it is.... Hurry up and find out it's exciting....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't see any scales, so IMO it is definitely not a snake (they would be quite visible). There are several eels that look a lot like snakes due to mimicry. I'd ask the pet store more about them and see if they can get any info from their supplier as far as where they are collected, etc... I'm also in doubt as to whether it is indeed a freshwater species. It may be only when young and then require brackish or saltwater.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

i definitely want one. let me know if u could ship me one. lol it sounds pretty neat


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Fish lover - where do you live?

It looks like a Harlequin Eel or maybe a Banded Moray eel. Could you provide better pictures?

I'm guessing it's a marine species with a freshwater-tolerant (anadromous) juvenile stage.


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

can you get better pics of the animal and especially the head? Im leaning more towards it being a snake due to the texture of the 2nd pic. You can almost see the shape of scales on the body although it could be just the camera. If it is indeed a snake, I would be particularly cautious as it could be some type of sea snake which are extremely venomous. I agree with bullsnake that it could be a species that is marine but either caught and acclimated or migrated into freshwater for a short period of time. Either way, it's really neat looking!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Kain said:


> can you get better pics of the animal and especially the head? Im leaning more towards it being a snake due to the texture of the 2nd pic. You can almost see the shape of scales on the body although it could be just the camera. If it is indeed a snake, I would be particularly cautious as it could be some type of sea snake which are extremely venomous. I agree with bullsnake that it could be a species that is marine but either caught and acclimated or migrated into freshwater for a short period of time. Either way, it's really neat looking!


Actually it was the wrinkling of the skin in the second picture at several of the animal's bends that led me to rule out a snake...snake skin doesn't do that. I do agree though that better pics would help.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Does it have gills? If so a fish NOT a snake damn it!


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

It could be a file snake (Acrochordus granulatus), if its tail is tapered and not shaped like an oar. These snakes occur in mangrove streams and it is not venomous.

Heres a pic


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

sick fish man said:


> It could be a file snake (Acrochordus granulatus), if its tail is tapered and not shaped like an oar. These snakes occur in mangrove streams and it is not venomous.
> 
> Heres a pic
> View attachment 162093


that's exactly what i was gonna say. they're also known as elephant trunk snakes, do a search for either one and i bet that's what you've got!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

sick fish man said:


> It could be a file snake (Acrochordus granulatus), if its tail is tapered and not shaped like an oar. These snakes occur in mangrove streams and it is not venomous.
> 
> Heres a pic
> View attachment 162093


Interesting...it says they have extremely loose and baggy skin which would explain the folds, but they also have small warty scales that give it the appearance of a file. Unless that pic is way out of focus, I would expect to see a rougher texture.  This is driving me nuts!


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

tell us if it has gills or not. or if it has rough scales


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..now thats a sweet snake/eel..never seened one for sale before..but definalty looks like thge snake that sick fish posted..anyway you can post more pictures of its face...thanks..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Any updates on this?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn!! sorry for the late reply ya'll.. It's a wart snake, so as they say it is..


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

i want updates on this thing it's very interesting. Please.


----------

